# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Legit or not? (deca / eq / test / anadrol 50)

## x_SANDMAN_x

Check'em out. Any idea?

----------


## butters4u

phendex and veboldex seem to be real, from other source i checked. but should have photoshop the labs name out...

----------


## measuretwicecutonce

cyp is probably real. amps are hard to fake

----------


## JR G lady

You have a good looking batch! Good luck and take b4 n after pics

----------


## Dangerfield

Looks good to me

----------


## Readeck11

Good stuff men loik great

----------

